# In need of any work available



## Cor (30/8/22)

Hello one and all Ime in dire need of a better working opportunity I have been searching far and wide bit alas with no joy.

I can do allot of things and aint afraid of new challenges.

I have been a teacher a IT repairman eaven tried doing my own little business but currently I work for a npog and things are getting tighter each month. I am currently in PTA and willing to relocate if need be. I can also work from home and do online tutoring. I have a 130H TEFL BA degree in ancient languages aswell as a diploma in Networking just to name a few feel free to ask for my cv.

Ime really keen to do anything at this point.will also gladly do Rwmote work aswell(due tp the fact my car is semi out of commision and I cannot repair it)


----------



## Cor (10/9/22)

bump


----------

